# Grundlegendes zu JAVA_HOME und PATH



## berny76 (4. Okt 2008)

Javainstallation bezüglich JAVA_HOME und PATH (bei windows).

Man liest im Netz die wildesten Dinge. Vieles scheint doppelgemoppelt. Wann wird was angezogen. Wie richtet man es sauber ein? Wofür sollte was genommen werden? Ist das äbhängig davon, ob nur ein ein jre oder ein ganzes sdk/jdk installiert wird? Sind da zum Teil Altlasten dabei (Abwärtskompatibilität).

Man kriegt es ja immer irgendwie hin, bloß ich hätts gern mal sauber eingerichtet, da ich ne doku schreiben will für unsere Systeme.


----------



## The_S (6. Okt 2008)

Bei einer installierten JRE und keinem JDK sollte die PATH-Variable auf das bin Verzeichnis der JRE zeigen. Bei einem installiertem JDK auf das bin Verzeichnis des JDKs.


----------



## Grasstampfer (6. Okt 2008)

richten die java installationen nicht mittlerweilen selbst ihre PATH etc variablen unter windows ein?


----------



## The_S (6. Okt 2008)

Das JDK imho nicht.


----------



## foobar (6. Okt 2008)

Die JAVA_HOME Variable brauchst du nur wenn du den Tomcat nutzt.


----------



## Guest (11. Okt 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die JAVA_HOME Variable brauchst du nur wenn du den Tomcat nutzt.


Ok, und worauf sollte sie zeigen? Auf java root oder bin? Vom jdk oder jre?


----------



## foobar (11. Okt 2008)

JAVA_HOME zeigt auf das Rootverzeichnis des JDKs.


----------



## berny76 (11. Okt 2008)

Gut, also kann man festhalten Folgendes:

(mal von verschiedenen Javaversionen auf einem System abgesehen)


nur JRE:
- PATH=%PATH%;<path to java directory>\bin

JDK:
- PATH=%PATH%;<path to java directory>\bin

Bei Einsatz eines Servletcontainers:
- JAVA_HOME=<path to java directory>
- PATH=%PATH%;%JAVA_HOME%\bin


----------



## berny76 (29. Okt 2008)

Nochmal was zu diesem Thema:

Es heißt doch: Wenn man ein JDK installiert hat, benötigt man nicht noch extra eine JRE-Installation. Ein JRE ist ja schließlich schon eine Teilmenge von einem JDK. Richtig?

Warum habe ich dann solche Probleme, meinem Mozilla Firefox2/3 das Java beizubringen? Ich habe nur JDK1.6.0 installiert und die Pfade nach meinem Vorposting gesetzt. Java applications laufen auch wie erwartet, bloß die Java-Plugins im Browser werden nicht erkannt und somit gibt's keine applets. Wo liegt der Hund nun begraben?


----------



## maki (29. Okt 2008)

Die Browser Plugins kommen nur mit der JRE.


----------

